# which wheels easton or mavic/ultegera



## broschb (Jun 22, 2008)

I am getting ready to order some wheels from bicycle wheel warehouse, some cxp33 w/ ultegra hubs. I noticed these wheels on jensonUSA. They are a really good price, and was wondering if anyone has any experience w/ them, and what others would recommend between the two. I use my wheels for everything commuting, some weekend rides, etc.

thanks,


----------



## wmayes (Aug 8, 2007)

BWW has an open pro ultegra wheelset for $239. I think the Easton got so-so reviews here on RBR. If you are going Easton, buy a set of EA90 SL, I have a beautiful used set for $350 plus shipping if you want them.

--Bill


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

My concern would be with the 20/24 spoke count when you say "I use my wheels for everything commuting, some weekend rides, etc."

Those wheels, even though they're not light, seem like quite a stretch from 470gram CXP33 rims with (I'll assume) 32 spokes.

I had a set of 20/24 spoke Shimano wheels pass through my hands recently and they were the same weight (give or take a few grams) as my OpenPro/Ultegra/32h wheels and heavier than my Dura-Ace/OP/32h wheels.

So what is it you want, the strength of CXP33 everyday wheels or 20/24 Eastons for a low price? ($45 less than OP, $65 less than CXP33)

It's tough to beat OP/Ultegra for overall weight, strength and price especially for $240 at BWW.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

the EA50s are easton's lowest end road wheelset... the quality i would suggest is not near japanese ultegra hubs, swiss spokes and french rims...

as mike notes, 32h build up, hell even a 28h build up would be more survivable and dependable if a spoke goes and you are far from home...

eason also lies about the weight... i would not be surprised if CXPs/Ultegra/Dt Comp would be a lighter build than the ea50s...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

wankski said:


> eason also lies about the weight... i would not be surprised if CXPs/Ultegra/Dt Comp would be a lighter build than the ea50s...


I just got a set of OpenPro/DA wheels from BicycleWheelWarehouse.com and they were within two grams of what I weighed them to be. Same with the OP/Ulteg wheels I got from there five months ago. It's great when people are honest.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

yep, i'm no WW, but i was dissappointed when my fav factory brand, campy, came to 1695g from an advertised 1610g for Zondas... for $600AUD, i figured i could build something better (pics soon, still haven't chosen a front hub).

haven't picked up a set for myself, but weightweenies suggest the Easton Vista SL 2006 was an advertised 1697 g actual 1842 g ... AFAIK, the ea50sl are the same wheel, with new stickers.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Skewers?*



wankski said:


> yep, i'm no WW, but i was dissappointed when my fav factory brand, campy, came to 1695g from an advertised 1610g for Zondas.


Did your 1695g include skewers? These days, wheels are advertised w/o the skewer weight included, even when they are sold with skewers. Also, since the 85 gm difference is about two swallows of water, it's really not something you should stress about


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

kinda offended...  of course not kerry. bare wheels, nothing installed. record skewers are c. 65g rear and 55g front. Sometimes a lil' lighter.. i think the last 'set' I had was 116g? that has also been true of my skewers that came w/ record hubs, likely the same item across the factory wheel range billed as 'record level hubs'.

totally agree, 85g is not a big deal, but like i said, i felt i could build something better than Zondas at less weight (even with plain ol' 'heavy' dt comps all round...) The Zondas weren't mine in case that's what u were thinking. Pics of my zonda killers soon mate.


----------

